# Fertility Research: Stress, Coping, and Social Support.



## UQFertilityResearch

Hi!

I'm part of a group of honours psychology students conducting fertility research at The University of Queensland, Australia. If you feel comfortable sharing your experience, then we encourage you and your partner (if you have one) to take part in this survey so that the outcomes of our research may be applied to help others like yourself understand and manage this stress. If you wish to take part in the study, please follow the URL link below.

We understand that undergoing assisted reproductive treatment can be a very stressful experience; help us understand the psychological factors used when undergoing assisted reproductive treatments (coping mechanisms and social support, for instance).

Participation in this study involves you (and your partner if you have one) completing an online survey. All participants will be asked to provide a pseudonym that both partners will use in order to match couples. If there are any questions you are uncomfortable with you may withdraw from the study at any time (by simply closing the survey!).

Everyone who participates has the option to go into the draw to win one of three $20 gift vouchers, as an expression of our appreciation.

If you would like further information on this research study, please feel free to email us at [email protected]

*LINK TO SURVEY: * https://exp.psy.uq.edu.au/infertilitystress/


----------

